

What do you think of 21:9? - kernelcurry
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/21:9_aspect_ratio

======
anigbrowl
People have been paying to look at it in cinemas for a long time, that's about
as much social proof as you need.

------
cordite
This seems likely brought on by the mass drop going on right now.

------
kernelcurry
Really thought, is this going to be the future aspect ratio?

